# Training puppies



## angsa_97 (Apr 13, 2019)

Hi all, looking for a bit of information. We have done a lot research and decided that Cockapoo's are the dogs for us. We are wanting to get two, our question is, would you get two at the same time or at different times as training would be easier with one at a time or okay to train them together? Thanks

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Two pups is a recipe for disaster - they will bond very much with each other and you will need to do lots of individual work with each to stand any chance of them turning into well rounded adults. Most of the pairs I have seen, one pup is fairly confident and outgoing and the other is totally reliant on the other pup and finds the world a scary place on their own.

Best way if you want two is to get one pup, put lots of work into training and raising them, then when they are around a year old get the second and put an equal amount of work into training and raising taking them out lots on their own so they do not rely on the other dog.


----------

